# Scratching after eating?



## Aphex (Sep 20, 2004)

My cat has recently started to scratch the floor after she eats. Is there a reason to this? or is she just crazy


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

My cat scratches the wall, the floor and anything else thats near after she uses the litter tray - not good when you have wall paper  Think this is quite normal behaviour!

Lorna


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, my cat and kittens scratch after they've finished eating. Nooooo idea why. Scully is also an obsessive digger/scratcher after she's used the litterbox, a trait which she is also passing on to her offspring. :roll:


----------



## Rex_cat_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

*scratching floor*

Sasha will scratch only on the tile floor when we give her wet food. She will only eat a little bit and then try to somehow cover it up from all angles. It is really funny to watch. Completely normal.

Rex


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

definitely a habit from the days gone by. cover up the remains of your 'kill' so that others don't find you..


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

there's nothing wrong with it of course, and cute too! there's some other funny "instinct" type things, i think it was lolakitty, when skeeter played fetch he would put the mouse in the food or water bowl, not sure which one. some cats dig WHILE they eat, some dig before. Quite awesome really


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

my tiny foster kittens (4 and 6 weeks old) immerse themselves in their bowls of food, scoop everything out, sit in the bowl and then eat from around it. go figure that one out. and what a mess! cannot help but adore them though


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*Scratching after eating*

I think the poster who said this is from their ancestors in the wild hit the nail on the head. Nature shows do say they cover the remains of their kill, whether it is to save it or to hide it is not clear. One of mine is very picky, if the food does not appeal to him, he immediately scratches around the bowl, now my new kitten is picking up the habit. Bit I love them all to death. :roll:


----------

